# Newbe Bought a 9N



## speedsk899 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello everyone newbe here.

I purchased a 9N from a guy down the road from me. I have been in need of a tractor for a while and decided to go ahead and get it. I think I probably over paid just a bit but it really is in good condition. 

The motor has been rebuilt by an engine builder and only has about an hour on it. New rods, pistons, rings, clutch, and flywheel. It fires up after only about a second on the starter button. Has new sediment bowl, new points, new radiator, converted to 12v, battery has been moved to behind right foot on the foot rest, sheet metal is all in good condition with little rust. New rear tires, the fronts are weather cracked but hold air. Came with a blade. Also has the 4 bar front bumper. 

Issues I have discovered since purchase. The three point will leak down when the PTO is not engaged, one of the lift arm balls is worn a lot. The lift arm chains are missing. I plan to run a draw bar so stabilizer bars will be added soon and a bar lock. I need to get the right pins for some of the 3-point connections (they have put bolts in them). Steering is pretty much worn out but still usable. Hydraulic leak from left hand lift bar on bottom of differential. I have read you have to pull the PTO to tighten that bolt up. 

I also discovered after purchase that it appears to have a Sherman step-up transmission in it. I'm assuming its a step-up because when I drove it home I put it in 3rd and got going down the road then shifted it into high by pulling back on the lever. Also, by looking at pictures it has the straight handle like the step-up did. 

I plan to use it to pull fire wood out of the woods. Trailer hooked to the drawbar. Clearing snow in the winter. Any other miscellaneous tasks that need done. I tried to see the S/N but its been painted and I can’t make out anything. I may try scraping it to see if I can read the numbers. 

I forgot to take pictures but I will take some and post them up later.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't need to scrape it. Spray it with DEEP WOODS OFF! That stuff will make paint run in 30 seconds,or less(don't ask how I found this out....It's ugly.) .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome speedsk899, Glad you stopped by to share a little bit about your tractor. Sounds like you have yourself a great little work horse there. 
I don't believe that the 9N had provisions for a proper drawbar under the tractor so I suspect you may have to go with a three point hitch setup. Just watch that you don't start doing wheel stands, and or flipping the tractor over backwards if the load is too great.
Have fun and be careful!
Cheers


----------



## speedsk899 (Sep 23, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Welcome speedsk899, Glad you stopped by to share a little bit about your tractor. Sounds like you have yourself a great little work horse there.
> I don't believe that the 9N had provisions for a proper drawbar under the tractor so I suspect you may have to go with a three point hitch setup. Just watch that you don't start doing wheel stands, and or flipping the tractor over backwards if the load is too great.
> Have fun and be careful!
> Cheers


I have already looked and you are correct, there are no holes in the bottom of the differential to bolt a swinging draw bar. My plan is the three point style. Thanks for the warnings!


----------

